# Review: 156 GNU Carbon Copy 2011



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

Seems like a nice board, maybe I might get it as my first board. Also is it an all mountain freestyle board, or one of the specifics(all mountain or strictly park)? And is it worth the $399, or would you prefer another board for that money.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

It is all-mountain freestyle and I can't really say whether I'd want something else since its my first "real" board. From what I heard, Never Summer makes even better stuff, so perhaps I'd try to get one of those next time.


----------

